# Knee/Shin guards for big guys?



## BatCountry (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm around 325lbs and 6'1" but seem to struggle finding knee/shin protectors that fit comfortably. I have pretty large thighs and have trouble finding some that fit well just above the knees. Though I'm a big guy I tend to ride hard and fast, and falls with that momentum can only end horribly.. 

I've seen other threads about knee pads and things, but nobody seems to mention shin/knee protection for us clydes..

Some Fox models seem to be bulky being that they are mostly designed for motocross.. and the Sixsixone models seem to be aimed toward more average sized guys. Any ideas?


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm 275, same height, I use the lizard skinz w/hard cap knee/Shin protection. They fit me well, got em from pricepoint who has a good return policy if they don't fit you. I know I have plenty of strap left in the 3calf straps, I'll check tomorrow about the 1thigh strap...


----------



## BatCountry (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks, I appreciate that..


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm 6' 265 with 18.5" calves and I recently picked up a set of TSG Diablo Knee-Shin Guards from Nashbar on clearance. for $15.00...I already checked for you and they are sold out of the XL size now...sorry. But you should be able to source them somewhere else. They fit me well, stayed in place for the two rides I've done with them....BUT, they are very warm with the extensive use of neoprene.

Haven't been down with them yet, so I can't say how they perform under impact.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm at 24" around my lower quad where the strap lays and there is plenty of room. the band's elastic can wrap super tight. 
Im in AZ and they're not to hot, I think anyway. Here's a link to the model:
Lizard Skins Softcell Knee/Shin Combo at Price Point
Might find them cheaper somewhere else, but definatly not as cheap as the TSG's


----------



## tatt22d (Apr 25, 2012)

I love the Fox Launch shin guards, I'm 6'3 255lbs, they are light and breathable I have 25" lower quad/thigh. They fit nice and you don't really know they are on.


----------



## BatCountry (Jun 7, 2012)

GR1822 said:


> I'm at 24" around my lower quad where the strap lays and there is plenty of room. the band's elastic can wrap super tight.
> Im in AZ and they're not to hot, I think anyway. Here's a link to the model:
> Lizard Skins Softcell Knee/Shin Combo at Price Point
> Might find them cheaper somewhere else, but definatly not as cheap as the TSG's


They are almost 30 bucks cheaper than the Fox ones I last looked at, and look to be just as good of quality. I think i'll give em a shot... thanks for your help!


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

http://www.kaliprotectives.com/bike/aazis-plus-soft-knee-shin-guard-180

I wear a pair of XL's and they fit well over my legs. They're also relatively cheap if you look around for them.


----------

